# What do I do next? recurrent implantation failure



## A_hopeful

I could do with some help/advice please

My Vitamin D level is now 119.
I had Intralipid on 6th February, due to have another intralipid around 2nd April
My Immune tests in november last year came back pretty normal just slightly elevated. they just identified I have thrombophilia


I have a regular 28 day cycle and have ovulation pain on day 14 of my cycle and ovulate on day 15-16 (I take my temperature, this is how I can confirm this). The problem I have is that I believe I can conceive as far as the egg being fertilized and attaching to the uterine lining but it doesn’t progress. I usually get cramping around 4-8 days after ovulation (im assuming implantation cramps) which is definitely not period pains as they are different. Soon after these cramps stops I get a lot of pregnancy symptoms e.g. tender breasts, nauseas, dizziness, headaches, bloated/tight feeling around abdomen area and a sharp rise in my body basal temperature. The symptoms will be strong for a couple of days and then I get severe cramping and these are more like period pains and start to spot shortly after with all the symptoms disappearing and a negative pregnancy test and a sudden drop in my temperature. I thought by taking progesterone a few days after ovulation would have helped but again today I have lost my pregnancy symptoms and have period type cramps instead.

The treatment recommended to me was to have intralipid every two cycles, keep my Vit D levels up. Daily aspirin until receiving positive and once I get a positive pregnancy test that I should start clexane injections, Predisanlone and Progesterone pessaries.

The problem I have is that I am not even achieving a positive pregnancy to be able to start the above mentioned immune treatments. I am still having implantation failure issues. I have seen a nutritionist so eat very healthy and am gluten free.

Is there a different protocol that can be followed for people who have repeat implantation failure? The last time I got a positive pregnancy test was when I was pregnant with my daughter in 2009. 

I am stressed which probably wont help me. I also haven't met anyone who has been through the same issue. I am desperate for another baby and its in my thoughts on a daily basis.


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Ang, I cannot offer any practical advice except to ask if you're ever been scanned to checked your uterine lining after ovulation?  Have you had any other tests to check your hormone levels etc?

We had unexplained secondary infertility and not knowing why we couldn't get pregnant was frustrating so I did a lot of research and speculation in my search for an answer.  Although I never did find a definitive reason, we had success with IVF.

Good luck.


----------



## utb

I have had failed implanation never had intripalids as the clinic I were using are in the dark ages, having recently gone to see a new consultant he put me forward for a laparoscopy as it is the only test I havent had.  Anyway whilst they were in routing around they found endometriosis (sp) a kinked tube causing a blockage plus my urethra, bladder and ovary were fused together I spoke to the consultant Wednesday this week and asked if these problems could be what is causing implantation failure along with the MC that I had and he said yes they fixed everything whilst I was under GA and fingers crossed and thaw permitting I should be going for FET in May.

SO maybe if you havent had this test done it maybe worth asking about it is invasive but there could be a problem that cant be picked up on a scan.

Good luck x


----------



## A_hopeful

Hi agate, I hope by now you don't think I'm a pest. But right now I'm at an all time low and i am desperate for help. From previous posts you will see that I have tried this cycle naturally with clexane, aspirin, prednisolone and intralipids. Anyway I am currently 7 days past ovulation and have had cramping for three days now. The first two days I had sore thoat and slight cramps but today they are worse and feels like I am going to come on even though I'm not due until next week Wednesday. I can tell already this is all going wrong. On cycles where we do no ttc my cycles are 28 days and on cycles where we do ttc my cycles are so much shorter. I always seem to ovulate around day 15/16. 

I have enough clexane and prednisolone to try another month. I'm beginning to think there are deeper issues now but have no idea where to go or what to do next. I think I will try another month on the meds. But what next? Gorgy recommended further testing. Or should I bite the bullet and just consider ivf? 

Very upset at the moment  feels like no one believes me that I'm having these implantation issues. Any advice please


----------



## TC22

Hi,

I hope u don't mind me contacting you but I read your post and I seem to have very similar experiences to you. I don't think I have any problem conceiving, I feel I conceive each time we try, I then get this very odd feeling and have lots of early symptoms such as headaches,  runny nose, sore throat, chills, metal taste, strong stabbing cramps at 5DPO onwards, then I start bleeding at about 9DPO. my luteal phase is usually 11 days but when I feel like I have conceived I bleed before my period is due.

I have done lots of research but have hardly found anyone who has similar problems, I never get a positive test and don't even bother wasting money on them now.

I was wondering where you are at and if u have managed to have any success? I am about to be seen at CARE and feel strongly that I don't want IVF, i think I have some sort of immune problem. Any thoughts would be gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## Boggler

Hiya guys, 

I had similar problems in that I had secondary infertility  which was unexplained and in 2 years of trying never had a sniff of a bfp. I would start getting cramps almost straight from ovulation and would just know that it wasn't going to happen - also the sore boobs etc that would then disappear.  I did get my Chicago bloods done after my first failed ivf cycle because i didnt want to go through it all again for  nothing and  I do have high killer cells. When explaining to my consultant about the cramping etc he decided to give me Iv atosiban before the transfer plus rhitodine to take for the tww. These drugs stop the womb excessively contracting (cramPs) in order for implantation to occur. I  also took the usual immune stuff including steroids , gestone,  intralipids , clexane! Something worked and I conceived ds 2.  

Good luck
Boggler


----------



## TC22

Hello,

Thanks very much for your info, I have my clinic appt in a few weeks, just hope they listen to me and take me seriously.

Glad to hear it worked for u, hopefully something will show up on tests for me

X


----------



## BabyLoves

Hello ladies, 
I have the very same problem. I start getting pains and cramps 5-7 days after ovulation (whenever we have intercourse around ovulation time). I do get the same pains 5-7 days after insemination and even after IVF embryo transfers. I already did 4 IUI and 2 IVFs in addition to several attempts through natural ovulation monitoring etc...
I really feel helpless... what is frustrating the most is the doctors saying this is something that is not clinically justified and that it might be something psychological!! Reading these posts made me feel much better indeed, thanks for sharing!
For those who got lucky with an understanding physician, would you please share his/her contact. I currently reside in Qatar but I will be willing to travel and consult the doctor.  
Boggler, you mentioned Chicago blood work... Is the clinic you went to in Chicago? 
I would appreciate very much your help in this.

Regards,


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi BabyLoves and welcome to FF 

I'm very sorry to hear of your struggles 

I just wanted to advise you that this is a very old thread (no posts for over a year) so you may not get many replies here.
I have posted some links below to areas that may be of use to you, and where you will hopefully receive the advice and support you are looking for 

New to Fertility Friends - Welcome:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Fertility Investigations:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=532.0

Treatment Support - IVF:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Treatment Support - IUI:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

International Boards:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

I wish you lots of luck 
Angie x


----------

